# Medical Billing Insurance Specialist



## emagel@aqreva.com (Oct 4, 2013)

Part Time and Full Time positions! - Fargo, ND
Aqreva LLC Medical Billing Services is looking for medical billing insurance specialists. The candidate(s) must have a minimum of two years experience in medical billing, or be enrolled in an accredited billing program, be proficient with third party payer claims resolution and processing systems; must have experience and knowledge related to billing rules and regulations for Medicare, Medicaid, and other third party payers.  
 The candidate must have excellent oral and written communication skills, ability to work independently or within a team in a fast paced work environment, and have strong technical problem solving and work management skills.
To inquire about or apply for one of these positions please visit our website at www.aqreva.com.


----------



## andrachowdhury@yahoo.com (Jan 2, 2014)

I am working in pain management speciality for over 10+ years. Is this a remonte position?
If you need my services, please let me know.

Andra


----------

